# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Вайшнавские хабы (DC++)

## Mihail (psevdonim)

Харе Кришна !

Скажите, функционируют ли ещё какие-нибудь вайшнавские хабы ? Ни один из прежних не работает.

Спасибо !

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Если нет существующих работающих, следовательно стоит создать

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Какой же смысл создавать, если нет спроса? Вполне возможно, что хватает торрента.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

мммммммм спрос всегда будет, и смысл в создании тоже есть, чтобы истина распространялась везде и всюду. В распространении все методы хороши  :pandit:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Если бы спрос был, старые хабы не умерли бы.

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

Дело в том, что там были пользователи Narayana и Alkor, у которых была информация, которой нету на торрентах.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Narayana и Alkor - это один преданный  :smilies:  Из Николаева. Но Вы правы, он специально собирал огромный архив вайшнавской информации.

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

А где-то его архивы доступны ?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Увы, я с ним общался только через DC-чат, email-а нету, так что даже не знаю как его найти. Знаю только, что зовут Рома и жил в Николаеве.

----------


## Madhava Hari das

Вот адрес: 217.77.219.24 рабочего хаба, уважаемый Alkor на нем постоянно  :smilies:  1 Терабайт нектара  :smilies:

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

Да, работает. Огромное спасибо !

----------


## Ram Kishore dasa

Харе Кришна! Добрый день! Примите мои поклоны! Действительно работает вайшнавский хаб  dchub://217.77.219.24
ВСЕМ желающим можно подключаться к юзеру Alkor. Рад, если мог быть полезным.

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

Действительно, там у Alkor 12.5 тб информации. Есть редкие материалы.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

в скором времени прикручу протоколы DC++, torrent к своему серверу , а пока коплю на более ёмкое "железо"

----------


## Вену Гита дас

даса - даса анудаса (dchub://217.77.219.24)  работает

----------


## baladasa

> работает


На каком порту хаб поднят?

----------


## Марк

К этому хабу даса - даса анудаса (dchub://217.77.219.24)  - я не могу подключится уже долгое время (
Дорогие преданные, у кого работает этот хаб, дайте знать ?
Харе Кришна

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Рабочих хабов больше не осталось? Кто-нибудь в курсе?

----------


## Марк

Огромный архив файлов о Сознании Кришны (13 Терабайт)пользователя Alkor находится на Хабе dc.fly-server.ru
Но сам Alkor находится в пассивном режиме (стена)
То есть к нему можно подключится и скачивать файлы только в активном режиме (напрямую без роутера)
Харе Кришна

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Ни кто ни в курсе в stronge еще есть вайшнавские хабы или пользователи с вайшнавскими файлами? Alkorа уже давно не видно почему то

----------


## Advaita das

Хотелось бы поднять тему. Дорогие преданные, мой жесткий диск в 2 терабайта оставил тело, весь архив потерян. Раньше многое брал на DC++. 
Алкора давно не видно в сети, может помощь какая нужна? или кто-нибудь мог бы открыть похожий сервер?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Уважаемые люди, недавно потерял все свои архивы сериалов, сервер умер. купил два сервера, один файловый ProLoant DL320s G1 c корзинами на 12 дисков и второй управляющий DL380 G5 с корзиной на 8 дисков. Сейчас восстанавливаю свой архив по крупинкам. И так, мне нужна помощь. Некоторые сериалы я нашел с субтитрами. Уже в процессе закачки. А вот Шани Дев с субтитрами не могу найти. Мож у кого есть архив, дайте плиз качнуть. С русской озвучкой не предлагать. Только оригинальная дорожка и субтитры. На сервере поднят DLNA, можно вцепить к телевизору или смотреть онлайн с любого устройства. Адрес сервера http://hrishikesha.ru:45397/ потом как доукомплектую сервер подниму вебсайт, без регистрации и смс и прочего.

----------

